# Make Bono history



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Hateful


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hmmmm....he does it for me


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

He definately does it for me....... :twisted:..... and was awesome at the Millenium stadium in Cardiff last Wednesday.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

That is one of my ambitions - to go and see U2 live - you lucky girl


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> That is one of my ambitions - to go and see U2 live - you lucky girl


They played for 2.5 hours non stop, some old stuff from Joshua tree, a bit of Zoo and lots of Vertigo. Quite a bit of political chat from Bono but it didnt get in the way. 
The whole stadium rocked - an amazing experience!!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Went to see Sting end of last year - he was amazing too 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bono is an arse - a complete and utter tit wanker. U2 however have their moments and their sound is perfect for stadiums etc.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> That is one of my ambitions - to go and see U2 live - you lucky girl


amdition it is a must seen them twice 1 at leeds popmart tour and last month at man city grounds managed to get in to the front circle (first 4500) 
fantastic no one can hold a stadium like bono 8)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I saw them live at Earl's Court about 20 years ago and they were excellent. I always lose interest once bands get political; I think they start to get carried away with their own self-importance, Bono certainly has. :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

steveh said:


> I always lose interest once bands get political; I think they start to get carried away with their own self-importance, Bono certainly has. :roll:


Bono certainly thinks he can save the world along with his mate Sir Bob.
But U2 still produce excellent music ......Bono did labour the political stuff in between some tracks at the concert but mostly it was easy to ignore as the music overpowered it completely.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Bono Who?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/fastasflip/bigbonioa.jpg

My Dog loves them


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

If you want to discuss total f**kwit wankers in rock I give you two words

Pete

Doherty


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

s3_lurker said:


> If you want to discuss total f**kwit wankers in rock I give you two words
> 
> Pete
> 
> Doherty


cant argue with that what dose kate moss see in him


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> If you want to discuss total f**kwit wankers in rock I give you two words
> 
> Pete
> 
> Doherty


Oh aye


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> If you want to discuss total f**kwit wankers in rock I give you two words
> 
> Pete
> 
> Doherty


I think the term '*Rock*' is way beyond what he is - fucking arsehole imo

Can't stand him myself but what the fuck was Elton John thinking :?:

Did anyone see the interview with Kirstie Wark? What a complete tosser

Oh yes, back On Topic.... I'm all for a complete ban on Bono, why not have some sort of charity concert to raise peoples awareness of what a Dick he is?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Amen


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

BOLLOCKS

I saw u2 at twickenham 2 weeks ago and it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen.

Bono and Geldof are trying to do something to make millions of peoples lives better.... Wouldn't we all want to do something that makes the world a better place?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

*lazza* said:


> BOLLOCKS
> 
> I saw u2 at twickenham 2 weeks ago and it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen.
> 
> Bono and Geldof are trying to do something to make millions of peoples lives better.... Wouldn't we all want to do something that makes the world a better place?


i think the difference with bono and geldof is they are doing it for the right reasons they are not some fading stars going on some reality game show in an attempt to relight there carear they dont need to they want to make a differance


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*lazza* said:


> BOLLOCKS
> 
> I saw u2 at twickenham 2 weeks ago and it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen.
> 
> Bono and Geldof are trying to do something to make millions of peoples lives better.... Wouldn't we all want to do something that makes the world a better place?


I will give you the same response i gave in the off topic 'best bit of live8' thread:

How many nations in Africa are well-governed? No amount of free money, debt relief or whatever will help the weak and penniless there until their leaders are held accountable... At present, any wealth flowing in is highly likely to flow into demagogues' pockets and help keep them in power. No one has an answer, and neither does Live 8. It's just another example of rich popular music artists going through feel-good, self-righteous motions.

Raise awareness? I think it already has. But the question is awareness of what? Most people seems to be talking about the concert and mentioning poverty as a side item. Most of the people in Hyde Park were there for one thing alone: to watch the bands and have a nice day out. Raising awareness by showing distressing pictures of poverty is one thing, but so far I haven't seen anyone telling these 'spectators' that changes to their own lifestyles will make even more of a difference than standing in a park, drinking beer and clapping along.

:?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I will give you the same response i gave in the off topic 'best bit of live8' thread:
> 
> How many nations in Africa are well-governed? No amount of free money, debt relief or whatever will help the weak and penniless there until their leaders are held accountable... At present, any wealth flowing in is highly likely to flow into demagogues' pockets and help keep them in power. No one has an answer, and neither does Live 8. It's just another example of rich popular music artists going through feel-good, self-righteous motions.
> 
> ...


Well said, that man!! We had Live Aid in 1985, and here we are 20 years later, and what has actually changed??? Sweet FA!!!!!!! :?

The money raised is lining the pockets of the corrupt and self centered governments. :evil:

They'll probably be another Live Aid/Live 8 type of event in 20 years time.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The difference between now and 20 years ago? No one fully realised just how much of the aid money would be diverted by corrupt African state governments...more than a little different today.
A means of ensuring that money that's raised is used effectively needs to be found

If we all take a negative attitude nothing will change and we will continue to see distressing images in the media as a result of our complacency.
If "raising awareness" means raising the profile of the misery that millions of Africans are enduring, that's fine.
I for one will do / give what ever small amount I can to help.

What the answer is to curing the problems of Africa is I don't know...but I for one won't slate Bono or Geldof for the efforts they're making.

If anyone thinks that the G8 summit or our beloved Blair and merry bunch of Blairites are going to make the much needed difference; think again...
...the problems in Africa are complex; my fear is that Blair and his cronies are simply using the issue to court popularity by cosying up to Geldof and the whole live 8 circus. I mean, it does rather put the government back in tune with the young, the churches and the other rag-tag bunch of sustainable world groups - the same groups that deserted Blair after his adventures with George Bush.

Or am I just being my usual cynical self...maybe I should take at face value that Blair really does want to save Africa :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Or am I just being my usual cynical self...maybe I should take at face value that Blair really does want to save Africa :roll:


Blair only wants to save himself from historical anonymity. 
He will do whatever it takes to appear to be the 'acting for the people' but behind the scenes, he will be currying favour with those that matter to him only. :x :x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> If you want to discuss total f**kwit wankers in rock I give you two words
> 
> Pete
> 
> Doherty


Robbie

Williams


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cancelling 3rd world debt? So fucking what...

Your average starving African doesn't owe a penny. Cancelling 3rd world debt isn't going to make a blind bit of difference to his every day life.

All it will do is relieve the debt burden from the dictatorship governments Enabling them to do what, exactly? Improve health, education, welfare and the infrastructure of their country? Or buy more arms and train more soliders to involve themselves in more bloody conflicts, power struggles and civil wars...?

Cynical view it maybe, but based on what has happened since the LAST Live Aid concert... sure, we've done some good. Fair Trade schemes and aid programmes are making a difference in some areas, and long may it continue, but there cannot be a reversal of the current situation unless their is intervention at a political level as well as financial.

Writing off 3rd world debt? Whose money are they using to do this? As the G8 governments only raise money via taxation, it looks like you and I are paying for this once again. Thanks, Tony.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

At this point, I must point out that this post was aimed at Bono, not Live 8 or any of its attendant positives or negatives. I have no opinion on Live 8, as it's irrelevant to everything, pretty much, other than as a "concert".

I would like to say again though, that, despite McCartney, John, Williams, Michael, REM, Townsend, Geldof, and many other of the most has-been, fatuous, painful "rock" persons from 30 years ago trying to resurrect a career for themselves, Bono is without doubt the most irritating, self-indulgent, self-important, bandwagon-jumping horror of the past three decades. This includes Sting, so it's pretty extreme.

Perhaps I should start a new avenue on this thread - most stomach clutchingly awful band ever:

Vocals: Bono
Maracas: Sting
Guitar: Townsend
Bass: That one out of Queen (because he was in Queen)
Drums: Ringo (for being in the Beatles)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> At this point, I must point out that this post was aimed at Bono, not Live 8 or any of its attendant positives or negatives. I have no opinion on Live 8, as it's irrelevant to everything, pretty much, other than as a "concert".
> 
> I would like to say again though, that, despite McCartney, John, Williams, Michael, REM, Townsend, Geldof, and many other of the most has-been, fatuous, painful "rock" persons from 30 years ago trying to resurrect a career for themselves, Bono is without doubt the most irritating, self-indulgent, self-important, bandwagon-jumping horror of the past three decades. This includes Sting, so it's pretty extreme.
> 
> ...


Put that bald dwarf Phil Collins on the drums instead.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

To be fair, he wasn't in the Beatles, and unless you listen to Magic FM, you'd probably think he was dead.

But fair enough.

Vocals: Mr Bono 
Maracas: Mr Sting 
Guitar: Mr Townsend
Rhythm guitar: Mr One of the blokes from the Stereophonics
Keyboards: Sir Elton John
Noseflute: Sir Paul McCartney
Bass: That one out of Queen (because he was in Queen) 
Drums: Phil Collins


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

vernan said:


> Vocals: Bono
> Maracas: Sting
> Guitar: Townsend
> Bass: That one out of Queen (because he was in Queen)
> Drums: Ringo (for being in the Beatles)


Pete Townsend would indeed be an awful guitar player for your fantasy band. That's because he was a Battle of Britain fighter pilot who was dumped by Princess Margaret and is now dead. On the other hand, legendary Who rock power guitarist Pete Townshend would be rather good.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vernan said:


> To be fair, he wasn't in the Beatles, and unless you listen to Magic FM, you'd probably think he was dead.
> 
> But fair enough.
> 
> ...


couldnt george formby be on backing vocals?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garyc said:


> vernan said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, he wasn't in the Beatles, and unless you listen to Magic FM, you'd probably think he was dead.
> ...


thought he made grills - or is that...............


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > vernan said:
> ...


Ken Wood would be good on grills...


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> vernan said:
> 
> 
> > Vocals: Bono
> ...


Sorry. I won't get fooled again. Then again, I used to hope I'd die before I get old.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > vernan said:
> ...


I'd like to grill the fucker...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not much meat there - prolly even less now.... [smiley=chef.gif]


----------

